# The G22?????



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I know it's not a handgun but I think handguns would know more about it because it's the Walthers only long gun that I know of. Met a guy shooting one last week at the range. He almost smashed the dam thing against the cement bench. I went over to see if I could help. He has sent this puppy back to S&W three times because it would not feed. The first two times S&W replaced parts and the third time they told him it was the ammo he was using. I just happen to have four different type of 22lr and all good stuff. Still can't figure out why. The ramp on the thing looks steep almost like the Mark II. I was wondering if anyone else knows anything about them. This is just another case of how S&W is getting to big and the customer is always wrong. How they could send this back and say it works fine and your the problem tells me never to buy from them again. It's heart breaking because a year ago I thought they were the best gun company ever. I would trust Hi-Point customer service more than S&W.

Main question? Does anyone know about these G22's??

I wonder how hard it would be to buy from Walther in Germany. I would like to get another P-99 in 9mm but I don't care to purchase a gun you can't get service on.


----------

